# Netzteil für Server gesucht



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Moin @ all

Ein Freund von mir hat ein selbst gebautes Server-Case. Und nun braucht er dafür ein Netzteil.

das Netzteil müssten 12 HDD´s mit Strom versorgen können. Habt ihr Ideen welches dafür am besten geeignet wäre?

Der Server wird länger laufen. 80+ Gold wäre daher ein Option. 

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Beste Grüße
Pain


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit einem Corsair Gaming Series GS800 (800 Watt) ca. 100 € ?
Wenn so viele HDDs in den Server sollen, nehme ich an, dass der auch 2 CPUs usw. hat. Deshalb denke ich dass 800 Watt schon angemessen wären.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ich persönlich dachte an ein Cougar GX800. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das dafür geeignet ist. Bin nicht so der NT-Experte^^


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ich denke mal, jedes Markennetzteil wird den Dauerbetrieb durchhalten, wenn es gut genug gekühlt ist.


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

800W? Da stellt sich mir die gute Frage was für ein System steckt dahinter.

Also mal so zum Beispiel nutze Ich mein Datenlager welches aus folgenden Komponnenten besteht:

Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice-Core 512Kb Cache)
1Gb DDR2-667 Corsair VS
Geforce 7300
Asrock Alive SATA2 Glan (Via Kt 890/2x Onboard Raid Lan mit je zwei Anschlüssen)
CMD 680A Raid IDE Controller
HP Netraid 1-SI SCSI Adapter

Daran hängen folgende Platten:
Am Via Raid: 2x 200GB Samsung Spinpoint SP2004 Series im Raid 0
Am jMicron Raid: 2x 500 GB WD Caviar im Raid 0 (Serie werde Ich erst demnächst sehen wenn Ich das Datenlager warte)
Am Cmd IDE Raid: 2x 200 GB WD Caviar (Zwei verschiedene) im Raid 0
Am HP Netraid: 1x 147GB Maxtor Ultra 320 SCSI/SCA HDD @10000 RPM

Das Netzteil ist mit 500W Noname (bei mir, wird aber noch abgeändert, gegen ein effizienteres NT) ausreichend da der Rechner Im Idle grad mal 105W Zieht. Selbst ein 300W hatte gereicht, da war das Problem nur das beim anlaufen der SCSI-Platte der Rechner noch mal abstürzte.

Das schlimmste ist demnach der Anlaufmoment der HDD´s, da da ohne Probleme mal das 3 bis 4fache an Strom gezogen wird. Das kann man aber umgehen in dem man die Festplatten erst durch den Controller starten lässt, sofer der Controller das Unterstützt


----------



## Jimini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

12 HDDs kann selbst ein 300-Watt-Netzteil mit Strom versorgen - in meinem Fileserver stecken 8 Festplatten und ich habe nur deswegen ein 350er Netzteil genommen, weil ich entsprechend viele Anschlüsse brauche. Wichtiger ist daher, was sonst noch für Hardware in dem Server steckt. Ich habe ein be quiet! Pure Power L7 in meiner Kiste, was mit den 8 HDDs und dem Athlon II X2 240e nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist.
Die Spitzen beim Einschalten betragen bei meinen Festplatten knapp 20-25 Watt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, was das Netzteil noch gut wegsteckt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ich frag mal nach, welche Hardware in dem Server steckt. Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Hi,

für eine Festplatte kannst Du grob 10 Watt rechnen. Falls sonst also keine stromfressende Hardware verbaut ist, wäre das 80+ Gold FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W, ATX 2.3 eine Option.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ja ein ganz kleines NT reicht da eigentlich, solange nicht noch dick andere Hardware in dem Teil steckt.

Btw. du solltest auf JEDEN FALL! ihn fragen, was er mit dem Server machen will, und wie groß die Downtimes sein dürfen, bzw. anders rum, frag ihn was jede Minute/Stunde/Tag Downtime ihn kostet. Je nach dem ist ein redundantes NT+USV SEHR anzuraten. Kleine USVs die nur für einige Minuten bei einem einzigen Server ausreichen sind gar nicht mehr so teuer, ermöglichen aber das kontrollierte herunterfahren etc.

Die Enermax Modu 87+ Serie könnte ganz interessant sein. Hat 80+Gold, und die Möglichkeit bis zu 20 SATA Geräte mit Strom zu versorgen. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer 

Ach so und ne GANZ dumme Frage noch. Passt überhaupt ein ATX NT in sein Gehäuse? Bzw. welches Gehäuse hat er denn?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Es gibt natürlich extra Server Netzteile die für absoluten Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind, die kosten aber das kann ich dir sagen. Ein 460 Watt Netzteil reich da locker aus, hir damit du siehst was ich meine: HP - Common Slot Platinum Power Supply Kit - Stromversorgung Hot-Plug ( Plug-In-Modul ) - 460 Watt - Netzteile - Shopping.com

Aber für deinen Freund wohl eher ungeeignet. Also für ein Dauerbetrieb würd ich auch zu einem Gold Netzteil raten oder zu einem Platin NT wie dem SF Golden King: http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/152552644-Super-Flower-Golden-King-SF-550P14PE.htm

Das merkt man dann schon wenn es 24/7 läuft und in der PCGH ist es sehr gut bewertet worden. Bevor jetzt wieder welche maulen ja der Überspannungsschutz fehlt aber bei einem Server der maximal 300 Watt zieht kann man das getrost vernachlässigen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



> Ach so und ne GANZ dumme Frage noch. Passt überhaupt ein ATX NT in sein Gehäuse? Bzw. welches Gehäuse hat er denn?


 
Das Case ist selbst gebaut. Ein ATX-NT passt da rein.

Eine USV ist da nicht nötig. Ist ja nur ein File-Server für das Netzwerk. Aber halt ein großer. 12 HDD´s hat nicht jeder. xD

Wegen der restlichen verbauten Hardware muss ich erst nachfragen.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

sonst ein redundantes 500w welches wirklich für den server betrieb ist die sind aber 150+

Edit eher 200-250+ 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Du kannst dir auch selbst dein redudantes NT bauen. Brauchst ja nur ne Kabelpeitsche. Mehr ist das nicht 

Geht halt drum, das man sollte eins abrauchen mit dem zweiten immer noch das System am laufen halten kann. Kommt ja auch der Effizients zu gute, als auch der Lebensdauer der NTs. Bei ~50% hast du ja den höchsten Wirkungsgrad. Dazu kommt halt wie gesagt, das die NTs nicht so stark belastet sind, und dann auch nicht so schnell altern. Gibt schon einige Vorteile. Man muss halt nur drauf achten, das beide NTs das gesamte System auch alleine packen.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir auch selbst dein redudantes NT bauen. Brauchst ja nur ne Kabelpeitsche. Mehr ist das nicht
> 
> Geht halt drum, das man sollte eins abrauchen mit dem zweiten immer noch das System am laufen halten kann. Kommt ja auch der Effizients zu gute, als auch der Lebensdauer der NTs. Bei ~50% hast du ja den höchsten Wirkungsgrad. Dazu kommt halt wie gesagt, das die NTs nicht so stark belastet sind, und dann auch nicht so schnell altern. Gibt schon einige Vorteile. Man muss halt nur drauf achten, das beide NTs das gesamte System auch alleine packen.



Bei den fertiglösungen ist das teure das es auf halber ATX grösse oder noch weniger Platz haben muss!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ja das und das halt oft ne Backplane etc. verwendet wird um die Komponenten anzuschließen, sprich ein Propritärer Standard, den sich die Hersteller vergolden lassen!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Eine USV ist da nicht nötig. Ist ja nur ein File-Server für das Netzwerk. Aber halt ein großer. 12 HDD´s hat nicht jeder. xD
> Wegen der restlichen verbauten Hardware muss ich erst nachfragen.


 Also wenn ich das so lese und um mal die hardware zu schätzen würde ich sagen...
Er verbaut rest-hardware (athlon64 oder pentium 4) oder einen intel-atom bzw. eine apu von amd,
hat einen richtigen raid-controller wegen der 12 platten (hab noch kein mobo gesehen mit einem controller drauf,welcher 12 anschlüsse bietet wobei die systemplatte auch noch ran muß)
und wird vermutlich ein raid 0+1 einrichten (warum auch immer),da niemand 11-16,5 tb (raid 5) oder 10-15 tb (raid 6) im heimnetzwerk benötigt. (ausgehend von 1-1,5 tb pro platte)
Summa summarum macht das ein 350-400W netzteil.Da mir in dem bereich aber nix gescheites und gold-zertifiziertes einfällt,würde ich ein 500w modu87+ empfehlen (oder die seasonic x-reihe).
Den benötigten anlaufstrom von festplatten würde ich übrigens nicht unterschätzen.Selbst eine ecogreen f4 von samsung soll beim lesen/schreiben um die 6w benötigen.Da werden es beim anlaufen wohl eher 10-12w sein.
Ich für meinen teil hab es schon geschafft,das mein 400w-netzteil (nesteq,fliegt aber bald raus) nicht anspringen wollte als ich 4 f3 (samsung) an einer schiene hatte (das netzteil hat 2 für 12v mit 16A und 18A)


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ja da hast du recht TurricanVeteran, der Anlaufstrom von Festplatten ist schon extrem.

Wer so ein System zusammenstellt, sollte daher die Möglichkeit nutzen, Festplatten zeitverzögert zu starten. Kann eigentlich jedes MB soweit mir bekannt, das etwas taugt.

Externe Controller sollten das eh können!


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Selbst eine ecogreen f4 von samsung soll beim lesen/schreiben um die 6w benötigen.Da werden es beim anlaufen wohl eher 10-12w sein.


 
Sogar noch mehr - laut Alternate bis zu 24 Watt. Ich glaube, der selbe Wert war auch im Datenblatt bei Samsung angegeben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Das Problem ist nur bei reduntanten Netzteilen, das diese nur mit einem 40 oder 50mm Lüfter pro Modul ausgestattet sind.
Das Resultat ist bestimmt nichts für Silent-Freunde.

Im Groben haben hier schon einige einen Richtwert genannt was eine HDD zieht (10W bei IDE/SATA & ca 15 W bei SCSI/SAS).

Also in dem Fall 12*10W=120W

Beim gleichzeitigen anlaufen aller HDD´s würde das Netzteil für ca 10s mit ca 300W belastet sein. Daher versuchen immer einen versetzten Start aller Hdd´s anstreben, dann reicht auch ein Markennetzteil (350W+) ohne Probleme.

Würde mir was in diesem Bereich mit min. 80+ Silber anschaffen, da das NT in der Regel dann 50% Belastung hat und die Gold und Platin Zertifizierung da nur noch unter 30% Last wirklich viel ausmacht. Aber jeder muss selbst entscheiden, nen USV würde Ich dennoch vorschalten einfach auch für die Zukunft 

(Ich sage nur magnetischer Nordpol ist auf dem Weg zu uns, die nächsten Jahre werden wir auch vermehrt Probleme mit dem Stromnetz kriegen)


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Ach von wegen magnetischer Nordpol etc. kannst du stecken lassen. Das ist total fürn Poppes. Der bewegt sich eh ständig etwas. 

Mit dem Magnetfeld der Erde gibt es nur 2 Gefahren:


Magnetfeld der Erde klappt um
Sonnenstürme
Das Magnetfeld kann umklappen, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, und passiert auch nicht binnen Sekunden sondern eher Tage/Monate. So ein Sonnensturm ist schon eher wahrscheinlich. Da gab es in den letzten 200 Jahren nachweislich welche, die unser gesamtes Stromnetz lahmlegen würden.

DA haben wir dann aber Probleme, die auch keine USV mehr behebt, denn wenn die Trafos in den Kraftwerken Reihenweise durchbrennen, hilft einem ne 2h USV selbst nichts mehr, wenn großflächig der Strom für Stunden/Tage/Wochen/Monate ausfällt. Da hilft dann selbst ein Diesel nichts mehr, denn was bringt einem der Strom wenn sonst eh alle keinen haben, ergo alles vor die Hunde geht 

Allgemein ist ne USV aber dennoch sinnvoll. Ich kann wenn gewünscht auch mal die Daten raus suchen zu nem Hersteller den ich auf der CeBIT antreffen konnte, und der genau diesen Marktbereich mit seinen Produkten angestrebt hat, also USV für kleine Server/Desktops. Die halten nur ein paar Minuten sollen aber wirklich bezahlbar sein! Hat auf der Messe noch nach einem Vertriebspartner gesucht. Vielleicht hat sich da was ergeben. Die Produkte sahen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus von den Daten her, und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab sollten Sie (teils weit) unter 100€ kosten. Das ist für die Größe der USVs voll ok gewesen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Allgemein ist ne USV aber dennoch sinnvoll. Ich kann wenn gewünscht auch mal die Daten raus suchen zu nem Hersteller den ich auf der CeBIT antreffen konnte, und der genau diesen Marktbereich mit seinen Produkten angestrebt hat, also USV für kleine Server/Desktops. Die halten nur ein paar Minuten sollen aber wirklich bezahlbar sein! Hat auf der Messe noch nach einem Vertriebspartner gesucht. Vielleicht hat sich da was ergeben. Die Produkte sahen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus von den Daten her, und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab sollten Sie (teils weit) unter 100€ kosten. Das ist für die Größe der USVs voll ok gewesen meiner Meinung nach.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich - hängt aber auch davon ab, wie stark die persönliche Paranoia entwickelt ist. Ich liebäugele zur Zeit mit einer USV von APC - Hauptgrund ist, dass ich im Falle eines Stromausfalls die beiden relevanten Systeme samt der drei VMs sauber herunterfahren will. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich hier 2 Stromausfälle miterlebt, die zwar nicht mal Minuten andauerten, aber es ist schon nervig, wenn deswegen dann die Uptime von 180 Tagen hin und das Dateisystem fehlerhaft ist 

MfG Jimini


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ach von wegen magnetischer Nordpol etc. kannst du stecken lassen. Das ist total fürn Poppes. Der bewegt sich eh ständig etwas.
> 
> Mit dem Magnetfeld der Erde gibt es nur 2 Gefahren:
> 
> ...


 
Sowas von kurzsichtig oha, Ich glaub was das Thema angeht weiss Ich schon sehr gut bescheid.

Und du sagst es ja selbst, die Umwandler-Trafos können durch einen Sonnensturm zerstört werde (Überlastung) was meinst du denn wo die Überlast u.a. geht. Diese kommt auch noch bei dir an. Und sagt dir das Wort Sekundenstromausfall was, diese treten doch jetzt schon öfters auf. Und nicht jedes Gerät kann diese ab. Dritte Argument, was meinst du warum in den "sagen wir mal grob" 1,5 Jahren die USV bei uns bezahlbar werden und die Preise in den Staaten raufgehen. Und das Magnetfeld der Erde meinte Ich damit nicht direkt, sondern nur die Auswirkungen die durch die Sonnenstürme auf die Erde wirken.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Stell dir vor, ich kann damit durchaus was anfangen 

<- Physik Student 10. Semester, ich glaub ich weiß schon was da passiert 

Man sollte die Kirche aber immer im Dorf lassen. Wenn es zu heftigen Ausfällen kommt, das die Trafos in den Kraftwerken durchbrennen, ist es absolut scheis egal, was man privat hat, denn dann knallt dir deine kleine USV genau so durch, wenn du Pech hast. Kommt halt ganz drauf an wie eingekoppelt wird, und welchen Weg sich der Strom sucht. Und selbst wenn nicht, was machste mit deinem ganzen System, wenn Großflächig, und wenn ich Großflächig sage, dann mein ich auch wirklich Großflächig im Sinne von ganz Europa etc. ausfällt, dann hast DU auch keinen Strom mehr für die Nächsten Tage/Wochen/Monate. Ohne Diesel läuft bei dir also nichts mehr, und selbst wenn, wer soll noch bei dir anklopfen und was wollen? E-Commers ohne PC auf der Kunden Seite funktioniert nicht....

Da sind die Gefahren eines im Umspannwerk durchbrennenden Schalters, angebaggerte Kabel etc etc deutlich realistischer, UND vor allem kann ich selbst das Ausfallrisiko durch ne USV ausschalten, bzw. minimieren. Bei globalen Ereignissen kannst du selbst nichts/wenig machen, und vor allem steht es in keinem Kosten/Nutzen Faktor.

Und was die Stromschwankungen angeht, ja die gibt es hin und wieder, merkt man aber auch so. Hatten wir hier auch vor kurzem 4 Stück. Da wurde halt ein Erdkabel angebaggert, Strom in 3-4 Ortschaften ausgefallen, und beim umleiten und wieder anfahren der Ortschaften ist es halt zu Spannungsschwankungen im Netz gekommen. So etwas passiert, und da hilft auch ne USV, da langt aber auch ein kleines Ding. Sooo oft passiert so etwas aber auch nicht in Deutschland. 

Zudem kennt man ja seinen eigenen Ort normal und wie gefährdet man ist. 

Ich z.B. hab in meinem ganzen Leben jetzt so ca. 20 Stromausfälle erlebt. Davon ging einer über ca 18-30h, und zwei gingen über jeweils 12h+ Alle anderen waren in unter 10min rum. In den Fällen 1-3 hätte ne USV das ordentliche herunterfahren erlaubt, mehr aber auch nicht. In den restlichen Fällen hätte Sie wohl einen pausenlosen Betrieb ermöglicht. In knapp 25 Jahren ist das aber nicht viel.

Da ist es genau so Wahrscheinlich, das einem das NT durchbrennt. Allein mir sind in jetzt 15 Jahren 4 NTs durchgebrannt, und ich bin WEIT von 24/7 Betrieb weg. Wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht 6h am Tag. Zumal mit das 3 mal auch Hardware zerschossen hat.

Hier wurde aber über ein redundantes NT absolut nicht nachgedacht, und das obwohl ein NT Ausfall schnell eine downtime von einem ganzen Tag zur Folge haben kann. Ganz davon abgesehen, das Hardware mit ins Jenseits gerissen werden kann, und das Dateisystem auch einen knacks weg hat.

Man muss sich also überlegen, ob einem eine downtime durch eine größere Stromschwankung, die so im Schnitt 1-2 mal im Jahr vorkommt akzeptabel erscheint oder nicht. 

Man muss halt genau schauen, wie wichtig einem die Uptime ist. Ich empfinde es je nach Einsatzbereich z.B. als äußerst kurzsichtig keinen Diesel zu haben, und die Daten innerhalb eines Gebäudes zu speichern, geschweige denn innerhalb eines Raumes. Was macht man denn wenn es brennt oder sonst was passiert?

Wenn wir die Sache richtig machen, landen wir aber schnell bei 2-x Rechenzentren, die mindestens 100km auseinander liegen, am Besten in unterschiedlichen Ländern und Kontinenten, mit jeweils 2 externen getrennten Stromversorgern,2 externe physikalisch getrennte exklusive Datenanbindungen der Datencenter, doppelten Notstromdieseln, doppelten USVs, Regelelektronik die verhindert das sich die Server wieder einschalten wenn der Strom wieder kommt, doppelten NTs, doppelten Raid-Controllern und dazu noch Raid 5 (besser Raid 15)

Die Daten sind jetzt wirklich kaum noch sicherer zu speichern, ich glaub damit sprengen wir aber den Kosten und auch die Verhältnismäßigkeit von 99,999999% aller Anwender, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Wegen des USV wüde ich ein APC Back-UPS nehemn am besten gfallen mir die APC Back-UPS Pro's (hab ich auch eins) oder das APC Back-UPS CS (das sind die einfachen ohne grosse features ) oder das ES (ist als Steckliste)

Edit: Skysnake mich würde der Name deines Hersteller auch noch interessieren da ich event. ein 2tes brauche da meines nicht 2 Server aufrecht halten kann

MfG


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, ich kann damit durchaus was anfangen
> 
> denn dann knallt dir deine kleine USV genau so durch,



Lieber so als der rest der Hardware, vor allem weil ein USV je nach Last und Kapazität auch das abfängt ohne Scaden zu nehmen



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sind die Gefahren eines im Umspannwerk durchbrennenden Schalters, angebaggerte Kabel etc etc deutlich realistischer, UND vor allem kann ich selbst das Ausfallrisiko durch ne USV ausschalten, bzw. minimieren. Bei globalen Ereignissen kannst du selbst nichts/wenig machen, und vor allem steht es in keinem Kosten/Nutzen Faktor.


Stimmt auch, aber grad die kurzen Stromausfälle sind extrem gefährlich!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und was die Stromschwankungen angeht, ja die gibt es hin und wieder, merkt man aber auch so. Hatten wir hier auch vor kurzem 4 Stück. Da wurde halt ein Erdkabel angebaggert, Strom in 3-4 Ortschaften ausgefallen, und beim umleiten und wieder anfahren der Ortschaften ist es halt zu Spannungsschwankungen im Netz gekommen. So etwas passiert, und da hilft auch ne USV, da langt aber auch ein kleines Ding. Sooo oft passiert so etwas aber auch nicht in Deutschland.
> 
> Zudem kennt man ja seinen eigenen Ort normal und wie gefährdet man ist.



Stimmt auch, aber Ich weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst. Hier in Berlin merkt man öfters mal was in dieser Richtung, bei mir hatte Ich in den letzten 10 Monaten schon über 15 Vorfälle dieser Art, und da wird es dann schon heftig!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da ist es genau so Wahrscheinlich, das einem das NT durchbrennt. Allein mir sind in jetzt 15 Jahren 4 NTs durchgebrannt, und ich bin WEIT von 24/7 Betrieb weg. Wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht 6h am Tag. Zumal mit das 3 mal auch Hardware zerschossen hat.



Das ist mir z.B. persönlich nur 5x passiert und zwei waren AT-Netzteile dabei, welche Ich aus Unwissenheit damals ohne Last in Betrieb genommen hatte.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Man muss halt genau schauen, wie wichtig einem die Uptime ist. Ich empfinde es je nach Einsatzbereich z.B. als äußerst kurzsichtig keinen Diesel zu haben, und die Daten innerhalb eines Gebäudes zu speichern, geschweige denn innerhalb eines Raumes. Was macht man denn wenn es brennt oder sonst was passiert?
> 
> Wenn wir die Sache richtig machen, landen wir aber schnell bei 2-x Rechenzentren, die mindestens 100km auseinander liegen, am Besten in unterschiedlichen Ländern und Kontinenten, mit jeweils 2 externen getrennten Stromversorgern,2 externe physikalisch getrennte exklusive Datenanbindungen der Datencenter, doppelten Notstromdieseln, doppelten USVs, Regelelektronik die verhindert das sich die Server wieder einschalten wenn der Strom wieder kommt, doppelten NTs, doppelten Raid-Controllern und dazu noch Raid 5 (besser Raid 15)
> 
> Die Daten sind jetzt wirklich kaum noch sicherer zu speichern, ich glaub damit sprengen wir aber den Kosten und auch die Verhältnismäßigkeit von 99,999999% aller Anwender, oder was meinst du?


 
Und damit gehen wir aus dem eigentlichen Rahmen, und sprengen sämtliche Grenzen sowohl für privat User als auch kleine und mittlere Unternehmen !

edit: Das muss Ich noch loslassen!


Skysnake schrieb:


> <- Physik Student 10. Semester, ich glaub ich weiß schon was da passiert



Stel dir vor Ich hab Energieelektroniker mal bei der Bewag (heute Vattenfall) gelernt


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Na dann wissen wir ja beide über was wir reden 

Gut, wenn das bei euch in der Gegend so oft passiert, sollte man eine USV schon generell nehmen. Allgemein in Großstädten/Industriegebieten. Da gibt es einfach zu viele Baustellen (Idioten mit großen Baggern...) und auch zu viele Firmen etc. die Geräte/Diesel haben, die bei Tests etc. auch mal zu Stromschwankungen im ganzen System führen können. 

Ich hab ja in ner Wohnungsgesellschaft gelernt, und da war ein neuer Mitarbeiter im Neubau, der war vorher glaub auch in Berlin, die hatten da nen riesen Schiffsdiesel als Notstromaggregat (warum auch immer ) Die konnten komplett auf interne Stromversorgung umstellen  Naja, das Ding musst du ja auch testen...

Der Energieversorger/Netzbetreiber fand die Sache wohl meist eher weniger lustig, da eben nicht nur das automatische ausklinken aus dem allgemeinen Stromnetz dann immer geprobt wurde, sondern auch von HAND  Naja, die hatten wohl nicht immer so den Dreh raus und dann GANZ BÖSE Anrufe, das Sie wieder ne Stromschwankung verursacht haben 

Wie gesagt, ob ne USV sinnvoll ist oder nicht muss man wirklich von der Lokalität abhängig machen. In dem Geschäft war z.B. direkt über die Straße die Vermittlungsstelle der Telekom. JEDES aber wirklich JEDES fucking mal wenn es da Probleme gab, war die Firma nicht mehr telefonisch zu erreichen... Ist in den 3 Jahren 2 mal passiert, das die 24h keine Telefon hatten  Ganz toll sag ich dir. 

Ich hatte da aber irgendwie eh voll pech. Während den 3 Jahren ist auch der X Jahre alte Server mal abgeraucht. Nach dem dann 2 Jahre später noch mal was abgeraucht ist, gab es dann endlich nen ganz neuen 

Das lustige ist auch, wenn du USV und Notstrom hast, und der Diesel nicht anspringt  Hatten wir in der Firma bei einem der Stromausfälle die ich erlebt habe  Das ist echt PECH...

PS: Wenn du da mal gearbeitet hast, dann weist du ja, das sollte es wirklich zu einem großen Sonnensturm kommen, es eh aus ist, und auch 5 USVs und 10 Diesel am Ende nichts mehr helfen, weil halt sonst keine Stromerzeugung mehr da ist. Schon krass wenn man sich das mal so überlegt. Da ist denen bewusst, das die Trafos durch gehen bei so was, und es Monate dauert bis man EINEN neuen Trafo bekommt, und die treffen keine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen 

Gewinnmaximierung at it´s best


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Jimini schrieb:


> Sogar noch mehr - laut Alternate bis zu 24 Watt. Ich glaube, der selbe Wert war auch im Datenblatt bei Samsung angegeben.


 Na wie gut,das ich bei meinen server von 3,5 auf 2,5 zoll gewechselt habe. Die sind leiser,stromsparender und bei weitem nicht so anfällig wie ihre großen brüder.Man bekommt halt lediglich nichts in 2 tb größe,was mich aber nicht stört.Mein raid 5 hat auch mit 3x 1tb platten (also 2tb effektiv) genug platz.



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> edit: Das muss Ich noch loslassen!


Ich ebenfalls... (achtung ironie!!!)


Skysnake schrieb:


> <- Physik Student 10. Semester, ich glaub ich weiß schon was da passiert





pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Stel dir vor Ich hab Energieelektroniker mal bei der Bewag (heute Vattenfall) gelernt


Stellt euch vor,ich bin fußboden-oberflächenveredeler (klingt technisch,wa?) und hab weder von physik noch von energieelektronik eine ahnung und bei mir gibt es weder stromausfälle noch -schwankungen.
Was sagt uns das?Ihr habt das verkehrte gelernt!


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor,ich bin fußboden-oberflächenveredeler (klingt technisch,wa?) und hab weder von physik noch von energieelektronik eine ahnung und bei mir gibt es weder stromausfälle noch -schwankungen.
> Was sagt uns das?Ihr habt das verkehrte gelernt!


 
Da kann man auch sagen entweder Glück, oder du hast es noch nie mitgekriegt!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na wie gut,das ich bei meinen server von 3,5 auf 2,5 zoll gewechselt habe. Die sind leiser,stromsparender und bei weitem nicht so anfällig wie ihre großen brüder.Man bekommt halt lediglich nichts in 2 tb größe,was mich aber nicht stört.Mein raid 5 hat auch mit 3x 1tb platten (also 2tb effektiv) genug platz.


 
Mir sind die 2,5" Platten aber eindeutig zu teuer. Die Platten die ich gesehen habe kosten so 0,07-0,30€/GB. Da bin ich mit ner 3,5" Platte deutlich billiger. Die kostet grad mal so 0,03-0,07€/GB. Also ich bin echt aus allen Wolken gefallen, das die für ne 500GB Platte 46€ wollen. Da bekomm ich fast schon ne 2TB 3,5" Platte für, oder zumindest ne 1TB Platte.


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du da mal gearbeitet hast, dann weist du ja, das sollte es wirklich zu einem großen Sonnensturm kommen, es eh aus ist, und auch 5 USVs und 10 Diesel am Ende nichts mehr helfen, weil halt sonst keine Stromerzeugung mehr da ist. Schon krass wenn man sich das mal so überlegt. Da ist denen bewusst, das die Trafos durch gehen bei so was, und es Monate dauert bis man EINEN neuen Trafo bekommt, und die treffen keine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen
> 
> Gewinnmaximierung at it´s best



Das ist auch richtig, zu bewag Zeiten hatten wir alles da um es Instandzusetzen, selbst 60% der Trafos. Wie es heute die Vattenfall handhabt, keine Ahnung. Aber wenn der Strom wieder steht geht wenigsten das meiste wieder (ausgenommen die USV, die sind dann defekt oder müssen sich erst wieder laden) aber wenigstens kann mann zu 95% sicher sein das die Server von der Aktion nicht beschädigt sind.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Naja, kommt halt drauf an, welche Spannung du da drin hast. Wenn du recht große Leitungsnetze hast im Haus, kommt es da ja auch zu großen Spannungen, und je nachdem wie das Stromnetz vor dir Aussieht kannst du da ja auch noch einige hundert-tausende Volt zusammen bekommen. Wird ja ne Spannung induziert in jedes Kabel. Deswegen gehen ja auch die Trafos an den Kraftwerken durch. RIESIGE Leitungsnetze wo sich abartige Spannungen aufbauen können. 

Bei so etwas würde ich nicht mehr die Hand für ins Feuer legen, das ne USV die Spannungsspitze kompensieren kann und nicht einfach durchschlägt. Überspannungsschutzleisten können ja auch bei einem direkten Blitzschlag durch gehen, weil nicht nur die Spannung so hoch ist, sondern auch ein großer Strom fließt. 

Wie gesagt, bei nem großen Sonnensturm glaub ich ist ne fehlende USV wirklich das kleinste Problem. Ich bete echt dafür, das ich das nie in meinem Leben erleben werde  Deutschland wäre danach nicht mehr das selbe Land.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind die 2,5" Platten aber eindeutig zu teuer. Die Platten die ich gesehen habe kosten so 0,07-0,30€/GB. Da bin ich mit ner 3,5" Platte deutlich billiger. Die kostet grad mal so 0,03-0,07€/GB. Also ich bin echt aus allen Wolken gefallen, das die für ne 500GB Platte 46€ wollen. Da bekomm ich fast schon ne 2TB 3,5" Platte für, oder zumindest ne 1TB Platte.



Echte 24/7 Platten sind noch teurer 2TB gegen die 150€ 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Naja, was heißt "echte" 24/7 Platten. Gut die haben eine etwas höhere MTF aber ok, das wars. Wobei sich ja eh durch Studien die Google finanziert hat gezeigt hat, das Festplatten entweder gleich in den ersten Tagen hops gehen, oder sehr lange halten, wo dann der normale Ausfallzuwachs einsetzt.

Also von daher lohnen sich solche Platten meiner Meinung nach echt nur für wirklich große Datencenter, wo halt wenigstens 100 Platten vorhanden sind. Man muss ja bedenken, das ich durch das gesparte Geld auch einfach 2 Platten kaufen kann und früher auswechseln. Aber da muss man halt immer schauen was für den eigenen Zweck besser ist.

Für jemanden mit gerade mal 12-20 Platten tuns meiner Meinung nach die normalen. Da soll er lieber für das Geld auf einen besseren Raidcontroller (oder 2) + höheren Raidmodi sprich statt Raid 1 ein Raid 5. Da hat er meiner Meinung nach mehr davon.


----------



## Supeq (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> 800W? Da stellt sich mir die gute Frage was für ein System steckt dahinter.
> 
> Also mal so zum Beispiel nutze Ich mein Datenlager welches aus folgenden Komponnenten besteht:
> 
> ...



Als Datenlager Raid0 zu verwenden ist viel zu riskant, da beim Ausfall einer Platte alle Daten weg sind. Du solltest an deiner Konfiguration arbeiten


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Heute bekomm ich die Hardwaredaten, dann kanns munter weiter gehen.


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt "echte" 24/7 Platten. Gut die haben eine etwas höhere MTF aber ok, das wars. Wobei sich ja eh durch Studien die Google finanziert hat gezeigt hat, das Festplatten entweder gleich in den ersten Tagen hops gehen, oder sehr lange halten, wo dann der normale Ausfallzuwachs einsetzt.
> 
> Also von daher lohnen sich solche Platten meiner Meinung nach echt nur für wirklich große Datencenter, wo halt wenigstens 100 Platten vorhanden sind. Man muss ja bedenken, das ich durch das gesparte Geld auch einfach 2 Platten kaufen kann und früher auswechseln. Aber da muss man halt immer schauen was für den eigenen Zweck besser ist.
> 
> Für jemanden mit gerade mal 12-20 Platten tuns meiner Meinung nach die normalen. Da soll er lieber für das Geld auf einen besseren Raidcontroller (oder 2) + höheren Raidmodi sprich statt Raid 1 ein Raid 5. Da hat er meiner Meinung nach mehr davon.


 
Nach dem mir 2 normale Platten im 24/7 abgeraucht oder beschädigt wurden (HP MediaSmart ) wechselte ich und habe seither kein Problem kann sein das ich einfach Pech hatte aber es kann auch sein das sie besser geeignet sind 
Ich setzte auf Western Digital RE4 7200 2TB Platten.

Im 19" server hängen natürlich SCSI Platten 
8x 72GB 15k (soviel ich weiss event. auch 10k) 

MfG


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Von teuren Spezialplatten halte ich recht wenig. Klar, letztendlich ists ne Geschmackssache, aber für den Mehrpreis würde ich mehr Platten kaufen und beispielsweise ein RAID6 einrichten. Am besten von gemischten Herstellern.
Bin mal gespannt, wann bei mir die erste degraded-Warnung kommt und ich ins Schwitzen komme 

MfG Jimini


----------



## pcfreak26 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



Supeq schrieb:


> Als Datenlager Raid0 zu verwenden ist viel zu riskant, da beim Ausfall einer Platte alle Daten weg sind. Du solltest an deiner Konfiguration arbeiten


 
Das ist mir selbst klar, deswegen habe Ich einen Grossteil der Daten auch noch ein zweites mal auf ext. Datenträgern gesichert. Jeder muss selbst überlegen ob man Redundanz braucht oder nicht, für mich privat ist es übertrieben. In den letzten 8 Jahren in den ich mir das Lager aufgebaut habe, ist mir noch keine Platte in diesem kapputt gegangen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

So... Hat ein bisschen gedauert. Aber hier ist die Hardware!

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H
CPU: AMD LE-1640
RAM: 1 Gigabyte
6 x Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 140mm
12 x HDD


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Da wäre nach wie vor meine Empfehlung ein FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W, ATX 2.3 (AU-400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Und an das NT bekommt er alle Geräte ran? bzw. haut das hin, wenn alle HDD´s gleichzeitig booten?


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

Beim NT sind 4x SATA-Stromkabel dabei, die restlichen müsste er extra kaufen, außerdem ein paar Y-Molex Kabel.

Naja booten tut für gewöhnlich nur eine Platte, aber auch wenn die Platte gleichzeitig anlaufen würden, gäbe es da imo keine Probleme.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*



> Naja booten tut für gewöhnlich nur eine Platte, aber auch wenn die Platte gleichzeitig anlaufen würden, gäbe es da imo keine Probleme.


Sehr gut! Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Server gesucht*

So, kurze Info...

Das NT von FSP ist verbaut und läuft ohne Probleme und extrem leise. 

Thx @ all für die Hilfe! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

